# Lire un film iPad sur Apple TV ou Mac



## bibibenate (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

avant de partir en vacances j'ai loué depuis mon iPad quelques films.

De retour à la maison, je n'ai en fait pas regardé mes films mais je souhaiterais pouvoir le faire avant l'expiration, plus que quelques jours , mais pas sur mon écran d'iPad.

1) N'ayant que l'Apple TV 1, je sais que je ne peux pas bénéficier d'AirPlay donc je ne compte pas sur ça.
2) Je ne souhaite pas non plus acheter un câble pour brancher l'iPad à la TV
3) je souhaiterais pouvoir décharger de l'iPad la vidéo sur mon iTunes du Mac pour pouvoir ensuite la synchroniser avec l'Apple TV mais je ne trouve pas la manip.

Je trouve étonnant de ne pas pouvoir le faire, d'une part parce que l'iPhone crée une liste des achats sur iPhone que l'on peut décharger sur l'iTunes du bureau, donc pourquoi pas le même principe sur l'iPad ?
D'autre part, il est bien mentionné lorsque l'on loue ou achète une vidéo depuis l'Apple TV que l'on ne pourra la lire que sur l'Apple TV mais aucun message équivalent sur l'iPad.

En fait j'aurais dû télécharger les vidéos depuis iTunes du Mac et ensuite synchroniser mais je pensais que ce serait plus simple...

Le paradoxe avec Apple c'est que des fois à force de vouloir simplifier, cela devient un peu usine à gaz 

Merci pour votre aide


----------

